# AF Rock Band



## Jasems (Mar 17, 2009)

Afternoon, I am a keyboard player for an Air Force Band in the North East. I also run a small lighting rig I put together that allows me to run them on stage while I play (using midi commands in sequences... yeah kind of old school lol).

Anyway, I have been looking for a site to ask some questions, specifically about LED lighting since the rig I put together uses primarily that now (but the cheaper versions). We are kind of slaved to using low power consumption lighting due to the venue's we play at not always having enough power for a normal lighting rig AND sound. I still managed to blow a circuit, at one place we played, 3 times with only 3 trees of American DJ Par 64 LED cans lol... (it was probably due to the 6 martin scanners though vs the LED's).

Anyway, we are going to upgrade soon, and was looking for something with more of a white wash (altman spectra par 100 maybe?) and found these forums. Anyway, I will not go in to much more detail in my "HELLO" post, I am going to go use the "search" feature for awhile hehe...


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 17, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth Jasems! We'll be glad to help you out. I sense you've been reading the new member forum and discovered our use the search button theme... around here the only dumb question is the one that's already been answered 5 times. 

You should find a lot of info on LED's in the lighting forum and if you don't find what you need the regular crew over there will be happy to answer your questions. It's an exciting and rapidly changing area of our field. It seems like everyday someone's got a new LED fixture out and they get cheaper and more powerful. 

Let us know how we can help!


----------

